# Water Line for Fountain Machine



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I work for EZ Mart Fuel Stopps a lot and I am trying to find out what water tubing and fittings they use for their coffe and fountain machines. The tubing is clear reinforced rubber that looks to be 1/2" od. The fitting are stainless and the crimp rings are the stainless pex ring that have the little nipple off of one side where the crimp tool goes. Does anyone know what I am talking about.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Like this...










This...










Or this...










Its all PVC

Fittings and hose available from...
http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

You forgot the "Drum-roll please"



Redwood said:


> Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

there you go


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drum Roll?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just to add, the clamps are watts cinch clamp or otiker clamps.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank You


----------

